# I GOT BUNNIES!!! .. and some questions...



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 5, 2012)

went to get the rabbits finally. well the hutch with the lionheads was bigger than the lady 

told me over the phone. course she just guessed it because she couldnt find her tapemeasure. so 

we only took one seat out of the van not two. so the hutch would not fit. so i will be going 

back on tuesday to get them.

but i did bring the dutchs home! i was so stoked! once there the lady told me that the doe 

can get cranky when she has babies. but she isnt cranky when she doesnt have them. the doe 

seemed fairly calm to me and didnt seem that cranky but then again i did not just stick my hand 

in there either. she told me the buck is always a sweetheart and knows what he's doing when it 

comes to breeding. i'm pretty confident in dealing with the grumpy doe though. 

the kits are 2 wks old. there are 5. now here is where my question is... one of the kits is 

about half the size of the other 4. is there a "peanut" in dutch rabbits as in dwarf breeds? i 

have read about it and am looking through info on the net again but i thought only the dwarf 

breeds had the genes for peanuts. 

only took the two pics because it was dark and i didnt want to be flashing a bunch in their 

eyes. didnt want to stress them with the flashing after the van ride. they seemed calm though.


----------



## flemish lops (Feb 6, 2012)

Very cute bunnies  . As for the little bunny, I don't think he's a peanut. From what I've heared peanuts don't make it past... mabey a week  . I think he's just the runt of the litter/ brothers and sisters are getting more of the mothers milk then the little guy.


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 6, 2012)

close up of the mom's fur





close up of the brown babies fur. what color is this? anyone know?


----------



## lastfling (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't believe Dutch carry the dwarf gene which is what would be needed to have a peanut.  I agree that it's probably a runt.  They are pretty rabbits.  Is the color what is referred to as Steel?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Feb 7, 2012)

the mom dutch is steel. the dad is the chocolate in the pics. 3 kits are black. 2 are the brown with the "frosted" fur, i dont know yet what that is called. 
the runt died last night...  it was sad but i was already kinda braced for it. having had runts of the litter with cats and dogs, etc. so i've dealt with the problems and dying of that sort and was not expecting it to live to adulthood. though it would have been nice if it would have lived.


----------



## lastfling (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the small one.     As for the color, I'm afraid, I'm not much help.  They look like an agouti ND I have, minus the dutch marking.


----------



## PinkFox (Feb 10, 2012)

i belive in Dutch rabbits your little agouti baby would be a "grey" 
dutch come in black, blue, grey, chocolate, steel and Tortoise,

hes definatly too ligth to be a tort, 





(that little guy is a grey, not my image.)


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Feb 22, 2012)

Dutches are not my breed, but I'll give you my guess. With dad being a chocolate & mom being a black steel I think the brown ones are probably chocolate steel. If the tipping is white/pearl then they would be silver tipped. If it is more yellow/gold then they are gold tipped. The colors are very pretty.


----------

